# Third Age: Total War - Herr der Ringe-Mod für Medieval 2 erscheint in Version 3.0 - Screenshots von Minas Tirith und Co.



## DH (16. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Third Age: Total War - Herr der Ringe-Mod für Medieval 2 erscheint in Version 3.0 - Screenshots von Minas Tirith und Co.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Third Age: Total War - Herr der Ringe-Mod für Medieval 2 erscheint in Version 3.0 - Screenshots von Minas Tirith und Co.


----------



## Emke (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mich schon seit ein paar Minuten was ich wieder auspacken sollte. Jetzt weiß ich was es sein wird


----------



## GeBuch (16. Dezember 2011)

Eine der besten Mods überhaupt. Ich hab seitdem die v3.0 vor 3 Tagen erschien bereits in mehreren Siedlungen Gefechte gehabt, am besten hat mir bisher Moria gefallen, wobei auch die anderen ziemlich gut sind und man alle sofort erkennt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2011)

Angesichts der mittlerweile technisch beschränkten Engine ist das Ergebnis echt klasse - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Entwickler des Mods in Bälde professionell in die Spielebranche einsteigen. Nur schade, dass es offenbar keine Original-Filmmusik gibt - höchstwahrscheinlich aus Lizenzgründen


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2011)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was manche Modteams zustande bringen


----------



## GeBuch (16. Dezember 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Angesichts der mittlerweile technisch beschränkten Engine ist das Ergebnis echt klasse - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Entwickler des Mods in Bälde professionell in die Spielebranche einsteigen. Nur schade, dass es offenbar keine Original-Filmmusik gibt - höchstwahrscheinlich aus Lizenzgründen


 
Eine Sub-Mod welche das ändert dürfte in dieser Sammlung enthalten sein: http://www.twcenter.net
Leider ist noch keine neue Version erhältlich, aber einige der Modder haben bereits Status Meldungen abgegeben und mit etwas Glück werden die meisten Sub-Mods noch vor Weihnachten aktualisiert sein, ansonsten halt im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade wieder dabei Medieval 2 durchzuspielen, kann man beide Versionen parallel spielen?


----------



## DH (17. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder dabei Medieval 2 durchzuspielen, kann man beide Versionen parallel spielen?


 
Ja, das geht problemlos.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Februar 2012)

Habs installiert, Fehlermeldung: kingdoms.exe konnte nicht gefunden werden? O_o


----------



## GeBuch (2. Februar 2012)

Das Spiel benötigt die Kingdoms Erweiterung, hast du die auch installiert ?


			
				Installationsanweisungen schrieb:
			
		

> Requirements:
> - TATW 3.1 is a stand-alone version and does not require any existing installations of TATW!
> - If you have installed a previous version of TATW, it is recommended to delete the old version before installing TATW 3.1.
> (Note that TATW doesn't change any registry settings of your system, so you can also delete the old TATW folder (Third_Age) manually.)
> ...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Februar 2012)

GeBuch schrieb:


> Das Spiel benötigt die Kingdoms Erweiterung, hast du die auch installiert ?


 
Ich habe sie, habe sie aber nicht installiert, werde das nachholen. Danke.


----------

